# A Real Shop Crane



## randyjaco (Sep 2, 2015)

I built this a while back, but last week I had a chance to really use it. A friend of mine needed to move a 50# power hammer. My guess is that it weighed over a ton. This was basically a motor hoist that was built by a kid in a high school shop class in Memphis @ 30 years ago. It has been a good unit, but I move more machines than motors, so I made some modifications. The base of motor hoist is always in the way so I squared the base allowing 42+" between the supports. That will fit between  any machine base I have moved to date. The outriggers are adjustable to exceed the boom length at its most extended point, to eliminate the "forward flip" or extra ballast in the rear. There are also outriggers for the rear width, for stability. The pneumatic wheels are for moving the rig for initial positioning and over unpaved ground. I never bothered to paint it so it looks rough, but works great. The whole thing comes apart via 4 bolts and 2 pins, so I can store it vertically in my shed.

Randy


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 2, 2015)

It looks real handy.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 2, 2015)

_Sweeet. Everything old is new again._
_   ***G***_


----------



## sanddan (Sep 2, 2015)

Randy,

Great minds think alike. LOL


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 2, 2015)

I need to mod mine at least so it will fit to the outside of a pallet. I unloaded my surface grinder real quick from my boys lift gate truck and left in on the legs of the engine lift and was kinda stuck there had to make all kinds of lifting blocks to get it off. then was rolling on a pallet jack. This would of done the trick.  I have a big gantry I built but it takes at least two people to move it over the dirt in the back yard..


----------

